# Filesystem corruption?  Help plz :(

## tempuser

Hello everyone.  Sorry to bother you all, but I'm having trouble with what appears to be filesystem corruption, and I'm a little out of my depth.  I was wondering if someone could help.

The problem started last night when I tried to delete a directory.  Rm failed with a read-only file system error.  This was on the "data" partition of my laptop which I've used on a daily basis for a couple of years now.  The mount command confirmed that the partition was mounted read-only.  I attempted a remount only to be told that the device was write-protected.  I tried rebooting but "/" and "/data" failed to mount altogether this time.  Fsck was run automatically, which found problems but complained about having to be run manually to do anything.  At this point I didn't even have a command prompt since without "/" Gentoo couldn't start properly.  I booted into the minimal install cd through a usb flash drive and ran fsck manually.  This appeared to find and fix the problems and I could boot again, happy days.  That is until today when I was backing up all my data, understandably, and "/data" became read-only again.

That's where I am now.  The problem is I lack the experience to identify the source of the problem.  Two likely candidates are hardware failure or a driver bug, but I wouldn't rule anything out at this stage.  It's important I can identify why this has happened so that I can make a plan.  If the harddisk is on it's way out then I need to replace it.  If the kernels the problem then an update might fix things.

I'm running tuxonice kernel 4.4.5.  Device sda1 is my "/boot" (ext2), device sda2 is my "/" (ext4), and device /dev/sda3 is my "/data" (ext4).  Below I have included the last 200 lines of dmesg.  The sdb device it talks about is the external harddisk I was using for backing up, probably not relevant.

```

[ 3073.101231] usb 2-3: New USB device found, idVendor=04e8, idProduct=61b5

[ 3073.101234] usb 2-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 3073.101236] usb 2-3: Product: Samsung M3 Portable

[ 3073.101237] usb 2-3: Manufacturer: Samsung M3 Portable

[ 3073.101238] usb 2-3: SerialNumber: DFCB7DE1090000F3

[ 3073.157171] usb-storage 2-3:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[ 3073.157511] scsi host6: usb-storage 2-3:1.0

[ 3073.157813] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[ 3074.160288] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Samsung  M3 Portable      1404 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[ 3074.161370] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Spinning up disk...

[ 3075.163170] .ready

[ 3075.163403] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 3907029168 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 TB/1.82 TiB)

[ 3075.163626] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[ 3075.163628] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 33 00 00 08

[ 3075.163852] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page found

[ 3075.163854] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 3075.201118]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

[ 3075.202265] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[ 3087.602297] EXT4-fs (sdb3): Ignoring removed nobh option

[ 3087.838081] EXT4-fs (sdb3): warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended

[ 3087.844697] EXT4-fs (sdb3): mounted filesystem without journal. Opts: nobh

[ 3320.438077] EXT4-fs (sdb3): Ignoring removed nobh option

[ 3320.473907] EXT4-fs (sdb3): warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended

[ 3320.480661] EXT4-fs (sdb3): mounted filesystem without journal. Opts: nobh

[ 4220.737937] ata6.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x780000 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[ 4220.737940] ata6.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[ 4220.737943] ata6.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[ 4220.737947] ata6.00: cmd 60/00:98:00:34:a4/01:00:24:00:00/40 tag 19 ncq 131072 in

                        res 41/40:00:a8:34:a4/00:01:24:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

[ 4220.737949] ata6.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[ 4220.737950] ata6.00: error: { UNC }

[ 4220.737951] ata6.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[ 4220.737954] ata6.00: cmd 60/00:a0:00:35:a4/01:00:24:00:00/40 tag 20 ncq 131072 in

                        res 41/40:a0:a8:34:a4/00:00:24:00:00/40 Emask 0x9 (media error)

[ 4220.737955] ata6.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[ 4220.737956] ata6.00: error: { UNC }

[ 4220.737957] ata6.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[ 4220.737960] ata6.00: cmd 60/00:a8:08:09:8e/01:00:04:00:00/40 tag 21 ncq 131072 in

                        res 41/40:a0:a8:34:a4/00:00:24:00:00/40 Emask 0x9 (media error)

[ 4220.737961] ata6.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[ 4220.737962] ata6.00: error: { UNC }

[ 4220.737963] ata6.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[ 4220.737966] ata6.00: cmd 60/00:b0:08:0a:8e/01:00:04:00:00/40 tag 22 ncq 131072 in

                        res 41/40:a0:a8:34:a4/00:00:24:00:00/40 Emask 0x9 (media error)

[ 4220.737967] ata6.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[ 4220.737967] ata6.00: error: { UNC }

[ 4220.741124] ata6.00: configured for UDMA/100

[ 4220.741137] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#19 UNKNOWN(0x2003) Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 4220.741140] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#19 Sense Key : 0x3 [current] [descriptor] 

[ 4220.741141] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#19 ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x4 

[ 4220.741144] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#19 CDB: opcode=0x28 28 00 24 a4 34 00 00 01 00 00

[ 4220.741145] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 614741160

[ 4220.741161] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#20 UNKNOWN(0x2003) Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 4220.741163] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#20 Sense Key : 0x3 [current] [descriptor] 

[ 4220.741164] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#20 ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x4 

[ 4220.741166] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#20 CDB: opcode=0x28 28 00 24 a4 35 00 00 01 00 00

[ 4220.741167] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 614741248

[ 4220.741175] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#21 UNKNOWN(0x2003) Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 4220.741177] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#21 Sense Key : 0x3 [current] [descriptor] 

[ 4220.741178] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#21 ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x4 

[ 4220.741180] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#21 CDB: opcode=0x28 28 00 04 8e 09 08 00 01 00 00

[ 4220.741181] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 76417288

[ 4220.741197] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#22 UNKNOWN(0x2003) Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 4220.741199] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#22 Sense Key : 0x3 [current] [descriptor] 

[ 4220.741200] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#22 ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x4 

[ 4220.741202] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#22 CDB: opcode=0x28 28 00 04 8e 0a 08 00 01 00 00

[ 4220.741203] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 76417544

[ 4220.741214] ata6: EH complete

[ 4224.384391] ata6.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0xe00000 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[ 4224.384394] ata6.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[ 4224.384397] ata6.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[ 4224.384401] ata6.00: cmd 60/08:a8:a8:34:a4/00:00:24:00:00/40 tag 21 ncq 4096 in

                        res 41/40:08:a8:34:a4/00:00:24:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

[ 4224.384403] ata6.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[ 4224.384404] ata6.00: error: { UNC }

[ 4224.384405] ata6.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

[ 4224.384409] ata6.00: cmd 61/10:b0:78:dc:06/00:00:45:00:00/40 tag 22 ncq 8192 out

                        res 41/40:b0:a8:34:a4/00:00:24:00:00/40 Emask 0x9 (media error)

[ 4224.384410] ata6.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[ 4224.384411] ata6.00: error: { UNC }

[ 4224.384412] ata6.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[ 4224.384415] ata6.00: cmd 60/00:b8:08:96:8e/02:00:04:00:00/40 tag 23 ncq 262144 in

                        res 41/40:b0:a8:34:a4/00:00:24:00:00/40 Emask 0x9 (media error)

[ 4224.384416] ata6.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[ 4224.384416] ata6.00: error: { UNC }

[ 4224.387577] ata6.00: configured for UDMA/100

[ 4224.387590] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#21 UNKNOWN(0x2003) Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 4224.387592] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#21 Sense Key : 0x3 [current] [descriptor] 

[ 4224.387594] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#21 ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x4 

[ 4224.387596] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#21 CDB: opcode=0x28 28 00 24 a4 34 a8 00 00 08 00

[ 4224.387598] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 614741160

[ 4224.387612] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#22 UNKNOWN(0x2003) Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 4224.387615] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#22 Sense Key : 0x3 [current] [descriptor] 

[ 4224.387616] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#22 ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x4 

[ 4224.387619] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#22 CDB: opcode=0x2a 2a 00 45 06 dc 78 00 00 10 00

[ 4224.387620] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 1158077560

[ 4224.387630] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#23 UNKNOWN(0x2003) Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 4224.387632] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#23 Sense Key : 0x3 [current] [descriptor] 

[ 4224.387633] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#23 ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x4 

[ 4224.387635] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#23 CDB: opcode=0x28 28 00 04 8e 96 08 00 02 00 00

[ 4224.387636] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 76453384

[ 4224.387648] Aborting journal on device sda3-8.

[ 4224.387659] ata6: EH complete

[ 4227.883997] ata6.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x600 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[ 4227.884000] ata6.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

[ 4227.884003] ata6.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[ 4227.884007] ata6.00: cmd 60/08:50:a8:34:a4/00:00:24:00:00/40 tag 10 ncq 4096 in

                        res 41/40:08:a8:34:a4/00:00:24:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

[ 4227.884008] ata6.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[ 4227.884009] ata6.00: error: { UNC }

[ 4227.887280] ata6.00: configured for UDMA/100

[ 4227.887295] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#10 UNKNOWN(0x2003) Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 4227.887298] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#10 Sense Key : 0x3 [current] [descriptor] 

[ 4227.887300] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#10 ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x4 

[ 4227.887302] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#10 CDB: opcode=0x28 28 00 24 a4 34 a8 00 00 08 00

[ 4227.887303] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 614741160

[ 4227.887314] ata6: EH complete

[ 4227.927045] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_journal_check_start:56: Detected aborted journal

[ 4227.927050] EXT4-fs (sda3): Remounting filesystem read-only

[ 4390.477884] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_remount:4631: Abort forced by user

[ 5192.961173] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounting ext2 file system using the ext4 subsystem

[ 5192.994829] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem without journal. Opts: (null)

[ 6662.363794] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_remount:4631: Abort forced by user

[ 7235.308165] ata6.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x3800000 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[ 7235.308168] ata6.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[ 7235.308173] ata6.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[ 7235.308177] ata6.00: cmd 60/00:b8:58:34:a4/01:00:24:00:00/40 tag 23 ncq 131072 in

                        res 41/40:00:a8:34:a4/00:01:24:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

[ 7235.308178] ata6.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[ 7235.308179] ata6.00: error: { UNC }

[ 7235.308181] ata6.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[ 7235.308184] ata6.00: cmd 60/00:c0:58:35:a4/01:00:24:00:00/40 tag 24 ncq 131072 in

                        res 41/40:c0:a8:34:a4/00:00:24:00:00/40 Emask 0x9 (media error)

[ 7235.308185] ata6.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[ 7235.308186] ata6.00: error: { UNC }

[ 7235.308188] ata6.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

[ 7235.308191] ata6.00: cmd 61/08:c8:10:f8:4d/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 25 ncq 4096 out

                        res 41/40:c0:a8:34:a4/00:00:24:00:00/40 Emask 0x9 (media error)

[ 7235.308193] ata6.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[ 7235.308194] ata6.00: error: { UNC }

[ 7235.311451] ata6.00: configured for UDMA/100

[ 7235.311467] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#23 UNKNOWN(0x2003) Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 7235.311470] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#23 Sense Key : 0x3 [current] [descriptor] 

[ 7235.311472] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#23 ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x4 

[ 7235.311474] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#23 CDB: opcode=0x28 28 00 24 a4 34 58 00 01 00 00

[ 7235.311476] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 614741160

[ 7235.311497] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#24 UNKNOWN(0x2003) Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 7235.311498] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#24 Sense Key : 0x3 [current] [descriptor] 

[ 7235.311500] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#24 ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x4 

[ 7235.311502] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#24 CDB: opcode=0x28 28 00 24 a4 35 58 00 01 00 00

[ 7235.311503] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 614741336

[ 7235.311514] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#25 UNKNOWN(0x2003) Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 7235.311516] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#25 Sense Key : 0x3 [current] [descriptor] 

[ 7235.311519] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#25 ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x4 

[ 7235.311523] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#25 CDB: opcode=0x2a 2a 00 00 4d f8 10 00 00 08 00

[ 7235.311524] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 5109776

[ 7235.311529] EXT4-fs warning (device sda2): ext4_end_bio:329: I/O error -5 writing to inode 33844 (offset 0 size 0 starting block 638723)

[ 7235.311534] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 507394

[ 7235.311550] ata6: EH complete

[ 7238.727630] ata6.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x300000 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[ 7238.727632] ata6.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[ 7238.727636] ata6.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[ 7238.727640] ata6.00: cmd 60/08:a0:a8:34:a4/00:00:24:00:00/40 tag 20 ncq 4096 in

                        res 41/40:08:a8:34:a4/00:00:24:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

[ 7238.727641] ata6.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[ 7238.727643] ata6.00: error: { UNC }

[ 7238.727644] ata6.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[ 7238.727647] ata6.00: cmd 60/08:a8:70:15:d1/00:00:0b:00:00/40 tag 21 ncq 4096 in

                        res 41/40:a8:a8:34:a4/00:00:24:00:00/40 Emask 0x9 (media error)

[ 7238.727648] ata6.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[ 7238.727649] ata6.00: error: { UNC }

[ 7238.730856] ata6.00: configured for UDMA/100

[ 7238.730867] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#20 UNKNOWN(0x2003) Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 7238.730870] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#20 Sense Key : 0x3 [current] [descriptor] 

[ 7238.730871] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#20 ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x4 

[ 7238.730874] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#20 CDB: opcode=0x28 28 00 24 a4 34 a8 00 00 08 00

[ 7238.730875] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 614741160

[ 7238.730877] Buffer I/O error on dev sda3, logical block 26495125, async page read

[ 7238.730888] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#21 UNKNOWN(0x2003) Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 7238.730889] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#21 Sense Key : 0x3 [current] [descriptor] 

[ 7238.730891] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#21 ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x4 

[ 7238.730892] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#21 CDB: opcode=0x28 28 00 0b d1 15 70 00 00 08 00

[ 7238.730893] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 198251888

[ 7238.730901] EXT4-fs warning (device sda2): ext4_dx_find_entry:1520: inode #6160388: lblock 8: comm sh: error -5 reading directory block

[ 7238.730903] ata6: EH complete

[ 7242.204219] ata6.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x180000 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[ 7242.204222] ata6.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

[ 7242.204226] ata6.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[ 7242.204230] ata6.00: cmd 60/08:a0:a8:34:a4/00:00:24:00:00/40 tag 20 ncq 4096 in

                        res 41/40:08:a8:34:a4/00:00:24:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

[ 7242.204231] ata6.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[ 7242.204232] ata6.00: error: { UNC }

[ 7242.207278] ata6.00: configured for UDMA/100

[ 7242.207297] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#20 UNKNOWN(0x2003) Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 7242.207299] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#20 Sense Key : 0x3 [current] [descriptor] 

[ 7242.207301] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#20 ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x4 

[ 7242.207303] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] tag#20 CDB: opcode=0x28 28 00 24 a4 34 a8 00 00 08 00

[ 7242.207305] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 614741160

[ 7242.207307] Buffer I/O error on dev sda3, logical block 26495125, async page read

[ 7242.207318] ata6: EH complete

```

BTW, is there a tag I can use to hide the above unless opened?

Update:  dd is getting I/O errors trying to read from sda3.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Just use Systemrescuecd and run e2fsck on the partitions.

----------

## tempuser

Is e2fsck superior to fsck -t ext4?

----------

## cboldt

With I/O errors, I'd take that drive out of service pronto, or until I had a new destination.  Then ddrescue or dd_rescue the contents to the new container.

----------

## frostschutz

Looks like a broken hard disk, you'd have to ddrescue to new first. Otherwise anything you do is likely to increase damages rather than fixing anything.

Show smartctl -a for your drives?

----------

## cboldt

i think e2fsck and fsck -t ext4 are two routes to the same thing.  See too, fsck.ext4, a soft link to e2fsck.

----------

## tempuser

Unfortunately I don't have smartctl installed and I can't emerge it because my "/" is now read only too.  Can't reboot right now either because I'm currently doing a ddrescue backup, which I don't want to interrupt.  Apologies, I'll get on that when I can  :Sad: .

----------

## tempuser

@cboldt, yeah, tried that first, problem persists  :Sad: 

----------

## cboldt

smartd / smartctl would likely just show what we already suspect, the drive is failing.  It doesn't fix anything, but is quite useful for anticipating failures before they are utter catastrophes (depending on how the drive fails - I've had drives where the controller died, and that's that, in a flash, no warning).

Good luck with your ddrescue.  That is a great program.  Let it take its time.

----------

## cboldt

"problem persists," of course, if the drive is failing, it is failing and will eventually be useless.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tempuser,

Looks like I'm late to the party.

```
[ 4220.737937] ata6.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x780000 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[ 4220.737940] ata6.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[ 4220.737943] ata6.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[ 4220.737947] ata6.00: cmd 60/00:98:00:34:a4/01:00:24:00:00/40 tag 19 ncq 131072 in

                        res 41/40:00:a8:34:a4/00:01:24:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

[ 4220.737949] ata6.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[ 4220.737950] ata6.00: error: { UNC } 
```

The  (media error) strongly suggests that the drive has failed. Its a bit late me saying so but don't do anything that involves a write to the drive. Especially a fsck.

fsck makes the filesystem metadata self consistent by making assumptions about what 'right' is, in the face of incomplete data. It says nothing about the user data on the filesystem.

In short, it often makes a bad situation worse.  If lost+found is still empty, you have been lucky.  If not, it contains file and directory fragments that fsck didn't know what to do with.

ddrescue to a file or new media is the way to go.  The log file that ddrescue creates can be used to continue a ddrescue run.  Its human readable tells what's happened and where the errors are.

----------

## tempuser

Thank you, that's very helpful.  I have already done a fsck, as mentioned in the original post.  Fortunately lost+found is empty on both partitions.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tempuser,

Its down to ddrescue and luck now.

----------

## tempuser

I've copied sda to a new harddisk, run fsck on the partitions (which fixed multiple errors), and now everything *seems* to be working just fine.  Still no files in lost+found.  So it's all good news, thank you all for your help  :Smile: .  I'll mark this thread as solved in a few days assuming nothing goes wrong in the mean time.

----------

## Syl20

Even if all seems right, consider your HDD as dying. Make regular backups, if not already done. Install smartmontools, run a short test, and enable smartd if you want to be warned, when the disk status will decline. Make regular backups. In brief, be prepared to replace the disk when it will definitively crash.

Did I already tell you to make backups ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tempuser,

Post the ddrescue log file.

With no options, just the input and output files, ddrescue does not give up. That means it either reads the entire input file or never terminates.

You are too hasty with fsck.

When you have a broken image you need to assess the damage before you write anything.

You especially don't want to do writes on the basis of guesses, like fsck. There are other things to try first.

What you lose depends on where the damage is. Damage might also not be apparent yet.

Consider this.

When you loose a block in the middle of a file, the file is damaged.

When you loose a block in the middle of a directory, the directory is damaged. That means that directory and its sub directories are gone.

The files they contain may be intact, you have no way to tell, nor can you access them via the filesystem any longer.

When the damage is in some part of the filesystem metadata anything can happen.

We  know from your original post that 

```
sda, sector 614741160

sda, sector 614741248

sda, sector 76417288
```

are causing read errors but be don't know what's there.

Sector 614741160 starts at 314,747,473,920 (314.7Gb) down the disk, so its not in the primary copy of the metadata, that's a very good thing.

Consider that drive as a write only drive ... do you really want one of those?

----------

